# Planning for the next conversion- Batteries and controllers



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm holding another '74 Beetle for conversion and when I do it, I want to do 
it right.

Currently I'm using a pack of 16, 8 volt batteries rated at 165ah @ 20amps. 
Due to Peurket's I'm told that I'll only get "X%" of the labled capacity... 
(I deleted the various email long ago)

Well I want to purchase an equivelant pack of Lithium batteries from 
Everspring (Thundersky?).
(See: http://www.everspring.net/txt/product-battery-pricing.htm) Assuming 
that I get 50%-60% of labled capacity, that's 83-99ah @ 20 amps so if I 
choose the 90ah battery, I should have the same speed and range if I buy 40 
batteries (128 volts & 90 ah) right?

I have yet to pull more than 300 amps from my lead batteries and these are 
rated for 300 amps max (pulsed) so I should be ok in that area.

Assuming I've worked these numbers correctly, the pack will cost me 
$7200.00. If I have to step it up to the LFP160AHA, that'll cost me $12k and 
I really can't afford that so I'll be plugging lead batteries in again.

Regarding controllers:

What's the story with Raptor model controllers? I rarely hear anyone talk of 
them. What's the word on reliability, quality, performance? Ease of install 
and operation?

Thanks,

Rich A.
Maryland

_________________________________________________________________
http://imagine-windowslive.com/hotmail/?locale=en-us&ocid=TXT_TAGHM_migration_HM_mini_pcmag_0507


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You may already be aware that the Raptors are now being built and 
supported by Peter Senkowsky in California, 707-350-0156




> Richard Acuti wrote:
> > I'm holding another '74 Beetle for conversion and when I do it, I want
> > to do it right.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Don Buckshot wrote:
> > You may already be aware that the Raptors are now being built and
> > supported by Peter Senkowsky in California, 707-350-0156
> 
> do they have a website?


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I couldn't find a web site, I just called Peter.




> Dan Frederiksen wrote:
> > Don Buckshot wrote:
> >> You may already be aware that the Raptors are now being built and
> >> supported by Peter Senkowsky in California, 707-350-0156
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Peter's email is [email protected] - make sure you put something like 
"DCP Raptor Controller Inquiry" in the subject line so he will enable 
incoming email from your address. He does not have a web site.

Mike


From: Don Buckshot <[email protected]>
Reply-To: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: Planning for the next conversion- Batteries and controllers
Date: Mon, 30 Jul 2007 23:51:31 -0500

I couldn't find a web site, I just called Peter.




> Dan Frederiksen wrote:
> >Don Buckshot wrote:
> >>You may already be aware that the Raptors are now being built and
> >>supported by Peter Senkowsky in California, 707-350-0156
> ...


----------

